# Separation support



## Stillphotenic (Jul 8, 2021)

It’s been 90 days and I’m currently separated from my husband. Long story short I made the choice to go against my husbands wishes and separate. He warned me before I left that he doesn’t believe in separations and that’s immediate grounds for him divorcing me. Although I told him our environment is too toxic He is very emotional abusive when communicatinf about things that he is uncomfortable or doesn’t want to talk about things and we need improvement we can make it through we have to commit to counseling but he told me no. I moved out and he filed for a divorce 7 days later. Not looking for sympathy or bashing because I know my choice went against him and his limitations and caused me to lose my family. 
just looking for support in through this divorce journey. I have to support him and what he wants. I did ask for reconciliation and even asked to move back in but he said no. 
since then it’s just been a long road!!! 
I know my issues are draining but it would be ideal for me to find a support buddy and maybe we can support one another. I feel like I’m draining my support system. Idk! Please don’t attack me just really walking the road to recovery and accepting the things I cannot change.


----------



## Trident (May 23, 2018)

You never should have moved out and you don't need his permission to move back in.


----------



## Stillphotenic (Jul 8, 2021)

Trident said:


> You never should have moved out and you don't need his permission to move back in.


?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Moving out is not actually grounds for divorce.

See a lawyer. As far as a support buddy goes, that's not something TAM can help you with. Have you reached out to local Women's support groups?

Booked in with a counsellor?


----------



## Ben0909 (Sep 1, 2021)

I don't know if you are still checking this. How are things now after a couple months?


----------

